# <67 VW 'split-window' bus



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Has anybody got any good website recomendations for details on Pre 1967 Bus's?










I quite fancy a project to keep me occupied over the winter/spring ready for the summer, and need a place to potentially start looking at posibilites of buying a 1/2-3/4 finished one. I have got basic knowledge of what to look for etc after surfing various sites, but i cant find anything 'devoted' to buying them. So directions are welcome. 

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought you were skint? You gonna convert it to a camper van and live in it? :lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Can you weld?

I helped my dad do up an old 1976 VW camper - took a loooong time and a heck of lot of spare parts , sheet steel and welding skills! Usual scenario that you start chipping out rust and then find you have chipped away most of the rear subframe.

Need a lot of time, money and skill to do a good job IMHO.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

You may remember I bought a 1970 bay back in September, see below.










It is currently undergoing a repair/repaint, luckily not much welding required. Hopefully ready in time for some use this summer.

Split prices are pretty high for anything that does not require extensive welding. I would try and get an Aussie/S African or US import, still plenty driving around in California last month.

Have a look at http://www.volkswagencamper.co.uk/
http://www.dubs4sale.com/

You probably already know about http://www.volksworld.com/ usually some importers advertising.

There is a 1969 bay advertised in our local paper for Â£3995, 01453 885737, probably a rust heap ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I thought you were skint? You gonna convert it to a camper van and live in it? :lol:


I am, but if I have to sell the S, i will get a different car and also the Bus which i can sell for pretty much what i pay&spend on it after i have finished my whim. My parents have agreed to let me keep it at their house as well. 



jdn said:


> Can you weld?
> 
> I helped my dad do up an old 1976 VW camper - took a loooong time and a heck of lot of spare parts , sheet steel and welding skills! Usual scenario that you start chipping out rust and then find you have chipped away most of the rear subframe.
> 
> Need a lot of time, money and skill to do a good job IMHO.


I've had a look around and a few places guarantee 'rust-free', which i find hard to believe, hence why i am looking for speciifc sites for any tips. If i can buy a bus that is rust-free and just needs tidying up, then ill be happy. 



gcp said:


> You may remember I bought a 1970 bay back in September.
> 
> It is currently undergoing a repair/repaint, luckily not much welding required. Hopefully ready in time for some use this summer.
> 
> ...


Cheers For the site tips Gav. Ive seen a couple 'rust-free' examples for about Â£8k in the back pages of VW mags, which i think is the route i will go down if i can find a good un. These were 'Cal' imports, so have not been exposed to the rain, salt and grime of the UK. 

Thanks all for your advice so far.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

did you get the pic from this site Kev?? they have load for sale 

remember to protect your eyes when welding :lol:

http://www.vwrelics.co.uk/sale.html


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Having restored a Karman Ghia <63 import from California, its imperitive to seal the car as soon as you get it, as there is little or no underseal to protect it in the UK. Also, make sure you wax seal all the cavities.

Usual rot areas on the bus are the bottom of the doors, bottom of the front panels.

Engines are 2 a penny to get hold of, and a piece of pi$$ to maintain/replace. The good part on a bus is the Gear box, has a better ratio than the Beetle (especially the 1600s).

Either way, there is one thing, it will be fun to do!!

Jae


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Friend of mine had a camper can a few years ago and had the "kitchen" taken out to make way for more seating in the rear. The guy doing the re-fit found a great big bag of "grass" at the back of one of the cupboards :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Friend of mine had a camper can a few years ago and had the "kitchen" taken out to make way for more seating in the rear. The guy doing the re-fit found a great big bag of "grass" at the back of one of the cupboards :lol:


I guess it was past it's due date.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Maybe, but I think it reduced the re-fit cost buy some!! :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> did you get the pic from this site Kev?? they have load for sale
> 
> remember to protect your eyes when welding :lol:
> 
> http://www.vwrelics.co.uk/sale.html


Nice one Doc, cheers for that! A few good examples there.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Anybody got a spare Â£32,500 i could borrow ? 

http://www.vwrelics.co.uk/24104-samba.htm

She is just gorgeous! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Anybody got a spare Â£32,500 i could borrow ?
> 
> http://www.vwrelics.co.uk/24104-samba.htm
> 
> She is just gorgeous! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Sure...where do you want it? :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Anybody got a spare Â£32,500 i could borrow ?
> 
> http://www.vwrelics.co.uk/24104-samba.htm
> 
> She is just gorgeous! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


And the guys probably making a loss on it! restoration of vechles is normally done for love and not proffit, not many make a proffit or even break even.


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Wish I still had mine. Paid Â£450 for her, then totally restored it,and sold it for .....................Â£750!!! back in 1990


----------

